# The Following



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone else watching this


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I've seen the first two episodes. I wasn't very hopeful after the first as it seemed quite cliche-heavy (drunk ex-cop recalled as the only man who can catch the killer etc) but I thought the second was much better and I like the premise of different killers. 
Not sure it will stand up to 15 episodes but I'll stick with it for now


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tsubodai said:


> I've seen the first two episodes. I wasn't very hopeful after the first as it seemed quite cliche-heavy (drunk ex-cop recalled as the only man who can catch the killer etc) but I thought the second was much better and I like the premise of different killers.
> Not sure it will stand up to 15 episodes but I'll stick with it for now


Same here


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I must admit it is abit cliched but i think Kevin bacons making a good job of it and it's certainly a break from the norm with his killers


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

*****Possible spoliers*****

I think the fact that the killer changes means you can't be sure who will die or survive. I was surprised with that girl out of Taken in the first episode so I like that aspect.
As the characters start to develop I'm hopeful it will continue to pick up.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Liking it so far - and we both jumped when the masked fella made an appearance.
Looking forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That female detective is dodgy as ****!

Wouldnt be surprised if in the end it was here behind the mask lol


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Kevin Bacons acting in the scene in the first episode where they find the dead cop in the garage with the word "nevermore" written in blood on the wall was so bad. He was trying to be angry and serious and be all "we've got to find out whos doing this blah blah" but his performance was so hollow.

Other than that I think its alright though Banshee thats just started is a much better program!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Watching it but it is very silly


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

stangalang said:


> That female detective is dodgy as ****!
> 
> Wouldnt be surprised if in the end it was here behind the mask lol


I'm with you on that Matt, visiting prison and giving a book, very dodgy.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i can't stop watching this.. it's getting seriously good!


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

getting is the key word there!

the last episode was a ton better than the last 3 or so.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been really enjoying this.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm still thoroughly enjoying this.. anybody else? or have some of you given up on it?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm still enjoying it , I don't watch much TV but I do like to sky+ this and watch on a Thursday night


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am on episode 9 pretty good stuff IMO.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

season finale tonight... anybody still with it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> season finale tonight... anybody still with it?


Already?!?! Blimey


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

episode 15 tonight.. it's about normaly for a season? :s


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> season finale tonight... anybody still with it?


I am still on it, seems to be OK, wonder if it will get to season 2 ?


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i have been watching and its pretty good, but i also liked alcatraz and they cancelled that after 1 season so im not holding my breath


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been watching The Following from the start and have really liked it, hopefully there will be a second season.


----------

